# Predicting Social Security's 2019 COLA



## Trade (Oct 9, 2018)

Just two more days till we know if we're getting a Social Security raise next year. 
https://www.fool.com/retirement/2018/10/07/predicting-social-securitys-2019-cola.aspx




> With more than three out of five aged beneficiaries  reliant on the program for at least half of their monthly income,  there's perhaps no event that has more significance than the  cost-of-living adjustment (COLA) announcement by the SSA, which comes  out during the second week of October (Oct. 11 this year). COLA is  nothing more than a fancy term to describe the "raise" that  beneficiaries will receive in the following year as a result of the  rising price of a predetermined basket of goods and services (i.e.,  inflation).


----------



## Harold Hayden (Oct 9, 2018)

For those on Medicare, the real date is in November. Still a lot of people in the hold harmless category for the last few years. If the 2.8% OASI raise is correct, the threshold for hold harmless will fall from about $1,250 to about $750 for those individuals.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 9, 2018)

No matter what kind of "raise" appears for SS, any increase will probably be eaten up by increased health care costs, and inflation, in general.  We've already received notice that our Medicare Advantage premiums will be going up.  The current "trade war" with China is already showing up in increased prices for everything from consumer electronics, to new cars.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 9, 2018)

Inflation is the "age tax", it makes the dollars that you saved worth less as you age.  It will never change as long as Congress is exempt.


----------



## Linda (Oct 9, 2018)

Well, I hope we get that raise.  I'll get wild and crazy with my husband and he won't know why know why.


----------



## Trade (Oct 11, 2018)

www.cnbc.com/2018/10/11/your-social-security-check-will-get-a-2point8percent-boost-in-2019.html



> > The Social Security Administration announced that that cost-of-living adjustment for 2019 will be 2.8 percent
> >
> > The  Medicare Part B premiums for next year have not been announced yet.  Estimates peg those premiums at $135.50 in 2019 for those with incomes  below $85,000.
> >
> > ...


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 13, 2018)

Article in today's 10/13/18 Albuquerque Journal: standard Medicare premium to go up by $1.50 to $135.50. Haven't figured out yet what my net increase will be.


----------



## Smokey613 (Dec 25, 2018)

I just recieved my notice on the COLA. I will net $38.70 extra on what's deposited into my checking account. Woohoo !! Pretty sad actually but at least it's not a decrease.


----------

